# Maine Froggers!!



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Any PDF owners in Maine? ..or am I dreaming


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I believe there are a few... not me though! I wish I lived in Maine, I love it there. Spent a bunch of summers up on Lake Androscoggin.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Mitch said:


> I believe there are a few... not me though! I wish I lived in Maine, I love it there. Spent a bunch of summers up on Lake Androscoggin.


Maine is extremely beautiful. I love it.

Lets just see if I have luck getting the Maine froggers to show themselves!


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

I own dart frogs, but have mostly tree frogs. Maine is nice...just not a lot of jobs up here at the moment.


----------



## deboardfam (Feb 7, 2011)

Mac just moved to Maine I believe... he is a big seller and travels all over the US. Hit him up. Macspoisons


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

New England Frog Group



Mer_ said:


> Any PDF owners in Maine? ..or am I dreaming


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

wickerstone said:


> I own dart frogs, but have mostly tree frogs. Maine is nice...just not a lot of jobs up here at the moment.


Would you happen to know anyone in Maine that is selling either azureus or oelemari froglets? I am having zero luck. Or maybe someone from a neighboring state?


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

anyone? For some reason I cant post in the wanted threads


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

How far up into Maine are you? Seems like there are a lot of froggers south of Maine. Check out the link that Scott posted for the New England Frog Group.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

frogface said:


> How far up into Maine are you? Seems like there are a lot of froggers south of Maine. Check out the link that Scott posted for the New England Frog Group.


Not far up at all. I am a little north of Portland. I followed the link, but I think I need to set up a yahoo account first. I guess I will do that.


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Here's a heads up....there's a reptile show happening in Bangor on October 16. Chris..."Macspoison" is going to be vending. He will have all sorts of darts for sale. I live in central Maine and I swear I'm the only one around in this area. Hope to see you at the show. I will also be vending...I'll be selling plants for terrariums.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

wickerstone said:


> Here's a heads up....there's a reptile show happening in Bangor on October 16. Chris..."Macspoison" is going to be vending. He will have all sorts of darts for sale. I live in central Maine and I swear I'm the only one around in this area. Hope to see you at the show. I will also be vending...I'll be selling plants for terrariums.


Oh that is great!!! If I manage to get a ride I will definitely be up there


----------



## macspoison (Oct 19, 2008)

There will be a few darts there..  I may not bring it all, but I will bring what I can.

I may also be promoting a show, Dec 6th in PTL @ the Fireside Inn, where the Herp Society show is in Aug. That should run the first sunday of the month. I am still working out the details on that one. 

NortheastReptileExpo.com for all the info.

Azureus & Olemaries will be $25-35ea. I will also have tads. 

Hope to see ya there!
Mac


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

I live in Maine and I have tarapoto imitator and super blue auratus froglets for sale. PM me if interested.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

macspoison said:


> There will be a few darts there..  I may not bring it all, but I will bring what I can.
> 
> I may also be promoting a show, Dec 6th in PTL @ the Fireside Inn, where the Herp Society show is in Aug. That should run the first sunday of the month. I am still working out the details on that one.
> 
> ...


Oh my god!! If only I could get some Olemaries!! I was looking all over for them not too long ago! 

I have decided to limit myself on the amount of frogs I have for now. Im also upset I probably wont be able to make it to the show on Dec. 6th :/


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I am interested to find more Maine froggers. The more the merrier!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

You need to join the mailing list.

Send me your email address and I'll add you to it.

There are PLENTY of New England Froggers, not a ton from Maine - but enough.

s


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Scott said:


> You need to join the mailing list.
> 
> Send me your email address and I'll add you to it.
> 
> ...


I joined the New England group and no one posted  So i lost hope lol


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Well, no one posted includes YOU.

Have you introduced yourself?

Have you said what you're looking for?

Trust me - NEFG gets active, just not all the time.

s


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Scott said:


> Well, no one posted includes YOU.
> 
> Have you introduced yourself?
> 
> ...


You caught me 

While I did post for what I was looking for I did not introduce myself. I didn't do so because I only got one reply to my message (looking for azureus or patricia i think it was) so I thought there would be no point to it. 

I will give it another shot because you are right "no one posted included you". Im guilty


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

There are just under 100 people on that list - it really is a valuable resource. I'd give my left nut to have that many people on the SWFG (I moved from Maine to Tucson, AZ at the end of 2010).

I have more people in town here, but less people within the Region.

There is someone in Portland - Bill Finley - who has some really spectacular setups and frogs. You should arrange a visit - you'll learn lots.

s


----------



## dartfrogs (May 26, 2004)

Left nut....hmmm. Throw in the right one and I'll send my Toucson customer mailing list.


... NOT!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't need your Toucan mailing list - or did you mean Tucson?!? 

s



dartfrogs said:


> Left nut....hmmm. Throw in the right one and I'll send my Toucson customer mailing list.
> 
> 
> ... NOT!


----------



## bmartin04983 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey! I'm new here, and new to PDF, but I'm from Western Maine. I have british guyana leucomelas that I got from jl-exotics a little over a month ago, they are about 5 or 6 months out of the water I think. I also just got in today 4 of the 5 pumilio bastimentos gold dust....one couldn't be caught =s. These came from Toxic Addiction. Both places were great to work with, very helpful and friendly! Thanks guys!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

bmartin04983 said:


> Hey! I'm new here, and new to PDF, but I'm from Western Maine. I have british guyana leucomelas that I got from jl-exotics a little over a month ago, they are about 5 or 6 months out of the water I think. I also just got in today 4 of the 5 pumilio bastimentos gold dust....one couldn't be caught =s. These came from Toxic Addiction. Both places were great to work with, very helpful and friendly! Thanks guys!


I have never ventured to western Maine. I have been confined to mid-coast and southern Maine since I am not originally from Maine and have no car haha.

Have you joined the New England Frog group?


----------



## bmartin04983 (Oct 20, 2011)

My first PM on here was about some plants which I ended up purchasing. The person that I bought the plants from happened to be from Maine too, which was only discovered when shipping information was exchanged. So there are a few of us out there!


----------



## bmartin04983 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mer_ said:


> I have never ventured to western Maine. I have been confined to mid-coast and southern Maine since I am not originally from Maine and have no car haha.
> 
> Have you joined the New England Frog group?


I'm going to have to say no because I don't know what group you're referring too. 

Western Maine is beautiful, as is the rest of the state. It's worth the drive, especially in foliage season (which was very poor this year  )


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

bmartin04983 said:


> I'm going to have to say no because I don't know what group you're referring too.
> 
> Western Maine is beautiful, as is the rest of the state. It's worth the drive, especially in foliage season (which was very poor this year  )


NEFG : New England Frog Group

That is the group. I hope I got the link right. 

Yea, foliage was not that spectacular this year, sort of a bummer. It's okay though, we have our colorful frogs to satisfy us.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

NEFG is a must. There is going to be a get together in November, in boston, you should try to attend. I am still on the fence about going, but I think two other guys are already planning a carpool.


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

bmartin04983 said:


> My first PM on here was about some plants which I ended up purchasing. The person that I bought the plants from happened to be from Maine too, which was only discovered when shipping information was exchanged. So there are a few of us out there!


I am glad the plants worked out for you, once you have your tank planted, take pictures and post them up!


----------



## Tolan (Nov 17, 2011)

I live in Maine (Bath to be exact). I don't have any frogs yet, but I will hopefully be getting some soon!


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

Tolan said:


> I live in Maine (Bath to be exact). I don't have any frogs yet, but I will hopefully be getting some soon!


Yay another Mainer!!!


----------



## frograck (May 1, 2005)

There is a reptile expo in Portland Maine on December 4 2011 there will be at least one vendor with dart frogs.


----------

